# Advice on mosses



## johnyrockshell (Jan 23, 2011)

I plan on adding moss in my new tank, but i've never had moss before. I was thinking java moss, but this stuff is expensive! 10$ for a golf ball size is just too much.... or does it spread fast? I want it to cover the gravel fast. I've tried homemade CO2 injector for my plants but they've never worked. Maybe CO2 tabs? The lighting isn't too much, it's a 20w T8.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Java moss is slow growing and doesn't make a good ground cover unless you keep it trimmed. Try checking aquabid for moss, you can find it cheaper. I sold a basketball size for 5 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## johnyrockshell (Jan 23, 2011)

susankat said:


> Java moss is slow growing and doesn't make a good ground cover unless you keep it trimmed. Try checking aquabid for moss, you can find it cheaper. I sold a basketball size for 5 bucks plus shipping.


I checked aquabid and all the aquarium plant sites, and saw flame moss. Never seen it used in my hobby, so I really know nothing about it. I was thinking though, with java moss, if I bought like 2 golfball chunks and ripped them apart, I could cover up the base of my tank with it and let that grow. I tried a DIY CO2 system for the plants I have, and I see no bubbles coming out. 
1/4 teaspoon instant dry yeast
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2 cups sugar
filled 3/4 way up with warm water
I thought it could really help grow java moss, but I don't see much use if there's no bubbles coming out.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe have a leak somewhere. Co2 isn't really needed for moss unless you have high light. Love flame moss, it grows kind of upward and would make nice ground cover.


----------



## johnyrockshell (Jan 23, 2011)

susankat said:


> Maybe have a leak somewhere. Co2 isn't really needed for moss unless you have high light. Love flame moss, it grows kind of upward and would make nice ground cover.


I think it just wasn't a powerful mixture, because I let it sit with a cap on for the first hour and the bottle was still soft, but I resealed the cap with more silicone, and heres my new mix i'm trying.
1 cup brown sugar
6 cups warm/hot water
1/2 tsp yeast

Hopefully this works better.

I think I might try flame moss, or dwarf baby tears.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Needs to be luke warm water or it will kill the yeast.


----------



## johnyrockshell (Jan 23, 2011)

susankat said:


> Needs to be luke warm water or it will kill the yeast.


I know, but I realized there was still a leak, because you might know that silicone doesn't stick to plastics too well, so I am just dumping to the idea for now and get one of those kits that does it for you. I'm gonna run to my LFS tomorrow, they have some wonderful plants and sometimes mosses.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Java moss carpet
Jeff's Experimental Carpet/ 20 Long Journal - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community


----------

